# Looking for Installer/Fabricator - Street Legal Customs - Royal Oak, MI



## StreetLegalCustoms (Jul 15, 2010)

Installer/fabricator position available with Metro Detroit's premier aftermarket custom car shop. 
Street Legal Customs is looking for an experienced and professional individual who is experienced in all areas of vehicle customization. 
Must have experience working with both foreign and domestic vehicle makes. 
Must be familiar with car audio design and all aspects of 12v installation work. 
Must be a creative thinker with the ability to work well with others and an extreme attention to detail. 
Please e-mail resumes to [email protected]


----------

